# hi all. can you help? plecostomus trouble !!



## dino1790 (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya guys, 
i've been keeping fish for quite some time now, but i have a little issue with a destructive pleccy, he's about 8" long and absolutely beautiful but he's in a 60 ltr tank.
my question is, is he likely to be happy? he's very healthy but he's completely wrecked everything i've ever put in the tank with him. he immediately digs up any plants i put in and shifts the sand around wherever he likes. this doesn't seem to bother the other fish and the tank is healthy.
if he needs a bigger tank i'm happy to go get one but will this stop him being destructive?
if he's not happy i'd rather give him to a new home where he will be happy.
if thats the case where should i look to re-home him? the only place local to me is pets at home and the kids there don't seem to have a great deal of knowledge.
any advice will be very welcome.
cheers


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. In my opinion that's torturing- 8inch fish can't even move in that big aquarium, probably that's why he destroys everything even by moving. I would suggest you to rehome him to somebody that have at least 300L aquarium.


----------



## dino1790 (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah thanks for that, i thought that would be the general advice,
i've had him for about three months because someone i knew had two and they were fighting, he was gonna flush him so i took him.
i'll look to re-home him, hate to think he's being tortured.
cheers


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Hope you don't ofend but that would really be best for your pleco.


----------



## dino1790 (Aug 20, 2010)

no mate, not offended in any way, i want whats best for him and i pretty much expected this.
pets at home is pretty much my only choice though, i've phoned them and the said they'd keep him in a display, at least i'll be able to visit him eh?


----------



## dony2020 (Aug 17, 2010)

is he a fancy Pleco or a common ?


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Nice to hear this. I often get a kind of alergic reaction when I read about some people that have fish which is almost bigger than tank but usualy they don't seem to know that there is something wrong, well there are some people that really wish best to their fishes.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well...to make you feel just a little better...that is common pleco behavior. They are notorious interior decorators. Once the plants get established though, things will be ok.

However....that is after they are established in a larger tank of course. Your tank is way to small for this guy.

BTW....Kudos on the rescue! Can't image anyone flushing a fishy friend. Burns me up!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol....interior decorators.


----------



## dino1790 (Aug 20, 2010)

ok guys,
many thanks for all your comments, i've been in touch with the local aquatics center and they have taken him in for me, he's in a huge display tank in the shop so i'll be seeing him again soon,
now to buy new plants and rebuild the tank, hope the others don't miss him too much,
i've only just joined this site but found loads of useful stuff already.
thanks again.


----------

